# mein teich soll die superlösung werden:-)



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2003)

hallo miteinander
bin absoluter neuling,sowohl hier wie auch als teichbauer und habe euch gottseidank gefunden.vor lauter teichseiten lesen schwirrt mir schon der schädel.vielleicht könnt ihr mir etwas vom schwirren abnehmen
die sache sieht folgendermaßen aus:
zuerst war der gedanke,regenwasser zu sammeln,aber in grösserem umfang alsin den bisherigen tonnen,da wir unser hanggrundstück kultivieren.
die üblichen erdtanks der herkömmlichen nutzungsanlagen fallen flach,ist mir echt zu teuer zum blumengiessen.sonstige tanks sind ungeeignet zum einbuddeln,und frei herumstehen lassen möcht ich sie nicht,sieht bescheiden aus,und frostfei sind sie auch nicht,schattig wollen sie es auch haben......................also alles nicht das wahre.
dann kam die idee eines schwimmteiches,was aber an der grösse des geländes scheitert.das gelände in sich ist riesig,17 ar,aber es sind alte weinbergterassen,die wir einzeln eingeebnet haben ,so gut es geht,die eine mehr,die andere weniger,nur ist eben keine ebene fläche vorhanden,die in sich gross genug wäre für einen schwimmteich.
bleibt also nur etwas kleineres,das in die tiefe geht,wenn schon die fläche fehlt.
die terasse,die wir ausgesucht haben,ist für sich ca 35 m lang und 7 m breit.sinnvollerweise ist es die untersteda unsere hunde sich im gelände bewegen,war für diese ein bachlauf geplant.
nun wollen wir alles kombinieren.also giesswasserreservoir plus hundebadeplantschplatz plus optisches highlight.
bin die letzen stunden hier durchgesurft und bei der schwäbin susanne,dem forumsinventar,hängengeblieben.wie bei ihr wird auch bei uns die ganze sache in so eine ecke kommen und sich nach vorne hin auf länge erstrecken.
da die ebene 7m breit ist,muss um das ganze herum ein begehungswegchen frei bleiben ,mehr nicht.
susannes aufteilung würde für uns grob gar nicht schlecht sein.
aber:da ich immens viel wasser brauche,garten wie auch reinigung,würden wir gerne den teil,den susanne mit steinen vermörtelt hat, nat. wesentlich grösser bzw tiefer ausfallen lassen.darüber müsste eine abdeckung.1.idee war ein vbersenktes gitter,wg der hunde,das ist aber schlecht wg der raster,da könnte wer hängenbleiben.zudem ist es unschön,wenn der wasserspiegel sinkt.offenlassen kommt nicht in frage,das gelände ist zwar für kinder unzugänglich,aber hunde siind tiere und die reagieren manchmal komisch in panik.also lieber absichern.wir könnten das ding auch stufig machen,aber jede stufe klaut uns volumen fürs wasser.und macht den umfang grösser.
2.idee war,über die tiefe zone,die dann eben quadratisch oder rechteckig werden muss,sowas in der art wie eichenbohlen zu befestigen.eiche wg der verwitterung.hätte den vorteil,daß keiner reinfallen kann und der bohlendeckel auch ein übermäßiges einbringen von organischem verhindern würde.binja nicht scharf darauf,dieses tiefe loch dauern abzulassen wg der reinigung.ist eben doch was anderes,ob man sich mal eben die hose hochkrempelt und zeugs rausfischt oder ob man ne tauchausrüstung leihen muss oder an alle reinigungsgeräte 4mtr stangen anbringen
ausenherum flachzone die sich weiterschlängelt und irgendwo dadran den bach,der nach vorne hin ausfliesst bzw eine kehrtwende macht..dazu nen netten kleinen sitzplatz.ach ja,und keine fischlein,die würden eh nur gefressen
kann sich aus dieser erklärung einer ein bild machen???
ich hoffe doch)))))))))))))))))
folgende fragen tun sich auf:wie gross muss sowas sein,damit es nicht kippt.(daß das regenwasser,dachwasser gefiltert wird,ist klar).
habt ihr ideen für die abdeckung des reservoirs.wie verkleidet man das reservoirloch inwendig.susannes mauerung ist schön,aber ist plane nicht besser,zumal man es sowieso nicht sehen würde.wär ja schade drum.
bevor ich mich nun weiter auslasse,warte ich auf reaktionen,dann seh ich ja ,ob ich ne planzeichnung einstellen muss
lieben gruss pat


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Pat,

also so ganz habe ich noch nicht kapiert, was Du eigentlich willst. Zeichnung ist sicher anschaulicher. Alles, was nicht einfach darzustellen ist, ist auch schwierig zu bauen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich eher dafür, für ein Regenwasserreservoir eine Zisterne zu bauen, für eine Hundetränke eine eigene Tränke, und als Gartenteich eben einen Teich. Möglicherweise im Bedarfsfall zusammenzuschalten, aber nicht auf Dauer. Diese multifunktionalen Dinger sehe ich skeptisch: Wasserstand sinkt und schwankt stark, Regenwasser enthält am Anfang eines Regens jede Menge Nährstoffe, Eichenbohlen sind nicht positiv, wenn sie verrotten...

Vielleicht aber bin ich zu skeptisch. Ich warte einmal auf eine Zeichnung 5Draufsicht und Schnitt).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2003)

hallo pat,

ich kann mich stefans gedanken nur anschließen.
so in etwa habe ich zwar verstanden was du möchtest, nur so richtig einfallen tut mir dazu nichts.
wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe willst du ganz einfach ein großes tiefes loch mit zwischenboden damit es flach erscheint und keine __ enten drinnen ertrinken können   - dann willst du ein bächlein und ein paar pflänzchen damit alles scheen aussieht  - und das ganze dann teich nennen. wenn es regnet hat das teil wasser ist es so wie jetzt hat es eben kein wasser und deine pflänzchen müssen von luft und liebe leben - eine sich mühevoll bildende biologie wird dann über den jordan geschmissen und trotzdem soll das wasser klar und rein sein und nicht riechen - aber es darf auch kein geld kosten ...............

früher gab es löschteiche in den orten - dies würde deinen gedanken wohl am nächsten liegen.

pat ich denke irgendetwas davon bleibt auf der strecke  :cry: 

ganz aus dem konzept bringt mich aber dieser satz:





> die üblichen erdtanks der herkömmlichen nutzungsanlagen fallen flach,ist mir echt zu teuer



du darfst ganz sicher nicht denken daß deine angestrebte lösung billiger wird ???

hast du schon mal über einen brunnen bohren nachgedacht ???

jürgen

*** was mir gerade noch einfällt - wenn das teil offen ist wirst du schon alleine über die verdunstung unmengen von dem gesammelten naß verlieren ohne dasß du auch nur einen halm gegossen hast - bitte unterschätze die verdunstung nicht (können je nach wetterlage 2-3cm pro tag sein)


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2003)

hei stefan
also doch.ich werde mich bemühen aus den ganzen schmierzetteln eine klare zeichnung zustandezubringen udn stell sie dann rein.

 Alles, was nicht einfach darzustellen ist, ist auch schwierig zu bauen.

über den satz muss ich nachdenken.weil er mir zu denken gibt.

Grundsätzlich bin ich eher dafür, für ein Regenwasserreservoir eine Zisterne zu bauen,


lies bitte posting 2,ich möchte das alles eben verbinden.

 für eine Hundetränke eine eigene Tränke, 


als tränke reicht auch ein napf
meine hunde gehen im sommer supergern ins wasser bzw trappeln darin herum,beissen in strudel und haben daran einfach spass.es geht nicht ums trinken.deshalb dachten wir auch hier an eine anbindung ,eben den bachlauf bzw flachwasser.

und als Gartenteich eben einen Teich. Möglicherweise im Bedarfsfall zusammenzuschalten, aber nicht auf Dauer. Diese multifunktionalen Dinger sehe ich skeptisch: Wasserstand sinkt und schwankt stark, Regenwasser enthält am Anfang eines Regens jede Menge Nährstoffe, Eichenbohlen sind nicht positiv, wenn sie verrotten...

warum nicht auf dauer?überseh ich da was komplett?
mit dem schwankenden wasserstand hast du nat. recht.kann ich den meist nicht über den zulauf aus der zisterne ausgleichen,also in den flachwasserbereichen?ergibt sich nur das problem der pumpe,denn wenn die zisterne mal auf ein paar meter abfällt,bei einem sommer wie diesem,dann wird das teuer.also würde im notfall die obere sache austrocknen.andererseits hoffe ich ncht,daß wir inzukunft immer 40 grad und monatelange dürre haben.und zur not gibts die wasserleitung.
wenn es oben mal austrocknet-frage ich mich,was wäre so schlimm?
gut pflanzen gehen ein.es sieht unschön aus.aber von der ökologischen seite her gesehen:auch naturbäche etc trocknen stellen weise ab,gerade diesen sommer.die regenerieren sich auch wieder,und zur not muss ich eben hie und da neupflanzen.
dachwasser wg vieler nährstoffe:seh ich auch so.doch mit absperrventilen etc könnte man das doch regeln,also zulauf erst nach zeit x.zuvor zulaufumleitung in die normalen regenfässer.
wg den eichenbohlench hab nun mal einen haufen eichenstämme,und dieses komische holz,dessen namen ich mir nicht merken kann,gefällt mir nicht
du meinst wg der gerbsäure oder wie?wenn ich die bohlen hoble,dann verrottet da lange lange zeit gar nichts.risiko wäre,wenn ich die rinde dranlass.und selbst das lässt sich doch minimieren,wenn man unter den bohlendeckel eine extremfeinmaschie folie nimmt oder ein vlies.
oder meist du,wg draufregnen und die säure in die zisterne einspülen?

Vielleicht aber bin ich zu skeptisch. 

skeptisch ist immer gut.kritik und fragen sind mir sehr willkommen.
lieben gruss pat


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2003)

wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe willst du ganz einfach ein großes tiefes loch mit zwischenboden damit es flach erscheint und keine __ enten drinnen ertrinken können   


hei
jep.ne art zisterne,weil ich es leid bin ,in dem riesengelände für unmengen wasser rauszuhauen.ich bin sehr für natur,habe alles renaturiert,bis auf den obersten teil,da dort rehe stehen und fuchsbauten und ich den tieren nicht ihren jahrelangen einstand nehmen will.auch wenn es mich persönliche überwindung gekostet hat,weil ich alles nicht so umsetzen konnte wie gewollt.

- dann willst du ein bächlein und ein paar pflänzchen damit alles scheen aussieht  - und das ganze dann teich nennen. 


aber nein.das mit dem bächlein soll absolut integer gemacht werden und "ein paar pflänzechen " sollen es auch nicht werden,auch wenn es sich so angehört hat.es ist nur einfach so,daß mir durch das "LOCH"
der normale tiefteich abhanden kommt,ich kann es ja auch nicht ändern.

wenn es regnet hat das teil wasser ist es so wie jetzt hat es eben kein wasser und deine pflänzchen müssen von luft und liebe leben - eine sich mühevoll bildende biologie wird dann über den jordan geschmissen und trotzdem soll das wasser klar und rein sein und nicht riechen - aber es darf auch kein geld kosten ...............

das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.hab ich mich so unklar ausgedrückt?
wenn es regnet ,hat das teil natürlich wasser.wenn es nciht regnet,auch,weil es angepumpt wird oder wie auch immer das in fachkreisen heisst.einkreislauf halt.
wenn es wie dieses jahr gar nicth mehr regnet,kommt es echt darauf an,welche pumpe ich für die untersten tiefen vom tiefloch bräuchte,um auch in dürre zu pumpen und ob ich für mich denke,daß der kostennutzenfaktor gegeben ist.oder ich lasse trinkwasser zulaufen.
daß sich dann die biologie verabschiedet:leute unterstellt mir bitte nicht ich mache mir darum keine gedanken.auch nicht solche dinge"gut riechen solles und nix kosten".wir haben hier beträge verbaut,die nenn ich lieber nicht.und zwar genau deshalb,weil wir peinlich darauf achten,keinen garten für uns anzulegen,sondern ihn in sein nat. umfeld einzubinden.also keine neuzeitlichen stützmauern über die betonpumpe,sondern alles ursprünglich .inkl. bäume versetzen und sonstigen unsinn.dazu muss ich sagen,daß sämtliches baumaterial übers haus gehievt wurde,kostet mehr als 5 euro,was wir uns gespart hätten,hätten wir eben mit pumpen und schrägaufzügen agiert,statt alte bäume zuretten und alte handwerkstechniken zu erlernen.


früher gab es löschteiche in den orten - dies würde deinen gedanken wohl am nächsten liegen.

bin ich wem auf den zeh gestanden?dann sorry.




ganz aus dem konzept bringt mich aber dieser satz:





> die üblichen erdtanks der herkömmlichen nutzungsanlagen fallen flach,ist mir echt zu teuer



du darfst ganz sicher nicht denken daß deine angestrebte lösung billiger wird ???

nein,sie wird nicht billiger.darum geht es auch nicht.aber wenn ich mit einem gleichen oder nicht unverhältnismäßig höheren betrag etwas bekomme,das auch noch optisch schön ist im vergleich zu unsichtbar verbuddeltem geld,dann entscheid ich mich doch für die zweite lösung.oder?

hast du schon mal über einen brunnen bohren nachgedacht ???

ginge es,tät ich es.und würde dann den platz frei haben für einen netten kleinen teich wie er sein soll.was in teufels namen ist eigentlich so schlimm daran,mit den unbilden des geländes leben zu wollen und eine für das gelände ebenso wie für uns akzeptable lösung zu suchen?andere hätten die unteren 2 terassen aufgeschüttet,dafür die alten mauern eingerissen,hätte nette teichsteine gegeben,oben ne statisch einwandfreie,aber hässliche betonwand eingezogen-und ihren ordentichen teich da hingebaut.wir wollten die alte struktur erhalten.die planzen da und auch das viechzeug.
soll ich einen teich bauen,wie ihr ihn akzeptiert und den hang da oben,um den sich 50 jahre keiner gekümmert hat,dafür weiter vor sich hin sterben lassen?denn beregnen-und er hatte es nötig dies jahr-tue ich ihn nicht mit trinkwasser,bei aller liebe.ich knauser auch nicht-aber zum geld verschleudern verdienen wir es uns zu hart.

freundlichen gruss pat
die nicht versteht warum sie hier unterschwellig angegriffen wird.


jürgen[/quote]


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2003)

hallo pat,

sorry - falls du dich angegriffen fühlst - dies war sicher nicht der gedanke - einzig meine skepsis wollte ich zum ausdruck bringen da ich das konzept nicht richtig verstehe - und bitte verstehe auch daß wenn du schreibst daß eine zisterne zu teuer wird ich die restliche lösung nicht ganz verstehen kann weil diese erheblich teuerer wird.

habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden es gibt eine unterirdische zisterne die als wasserspeicher dient und es gibt einen separaten teich  ???

sicher ist es am besten wenn du doch eine kurze skizze reinstellst dann wird es sicher verständlicher.


nichts für ungut - war nicht böse gemeint   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2003)

[hei jürgen
entschuldigung angenommen.ich bin nicht nachtragend.ihr interpretiert aber auch sachen in aussagen hinein,das ist nicht mehr feierlich.

sorry - falls du dich angegriffen fühlst - dies war sicher nicht der gedanke - einzig meine skepsis wollte ich zum ausdruck bringen da ich das konzept nicht richtig verstehe - und bitte verstehe auch daß wenn du schreibst daß eine zisterne zu teuer wird ich die restliche lösung nicht ganz verstehen kann weil diese erheblich teuerer wird.

sehe ich anders.eine zisterne bzw frostfeste unterirdische behälter der gedachten grösse oder mehrere kleinere kosten einen haufen geld.
nehme ich diesen betrag,plus den betrag,den der bau des teiches oder baches,der dann ja auch noch gemacht werden würde,zusätzlich kosten würde,komme ich nicht viel teurer raus mit der  materialüberschlagung meiner lösung.wenn überhaupt.sofern die lösung umsetzbar ist. und habe eben optisch mehr davon,aber mit dem gleichen nutzen.ich rede jetzt nur vom material.sämtliche arbeiten machen wir selbst.diverse gespräche mit gabas verliefen nicht in unserem sinne-die bekamen beim anblick des hanges nämlich alle muffensausen und boten schleunigst die schnellste,aber auch unschönste lösung an.nach dem motto:da wollen sie was gemacht haben?do geht kein deutscher gaba rein,höchstens welche aus dem osten,die sonst abgeschoben werden.
naja ich kanns verstehen.ist was anders als vorgärtchen begrünen.eher vergleichbar mit sträflingsarbeit im steinbruch.


habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden es gibt eine unterirdische zisterne die als wasserspeicher dient und es gibt einen separaten teich  ???

???????????????nein
es gibt keine zisterne,sondern wir wollen sowas bauen.um den hang pflegen zu können.um die zisterne dann die teile eines teiches,die man integrieren kann.und einen plätscherbach,weil meine hunde sich am plätschern freuen.

sicher ist es am besten wenn du doch eine kurze skizze reinstellst dann wird es sicher verständlicher.

ich sehs

gruss pat


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Pat,

ich pflichte Jürgen bei und empfehle Dir, Dein Konzept noch einmal zu überdenken. Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich Dein Vorhaben falsch verstanden haben sollte.

Als „Hauptteich“ ist ein sehr tiefer Teich mit senkrechten Wänden vorgesehen, der eine Art Zwischenboden aus Eichenbohlen erhält. Gespeist wird dieser Teich durch Regenwasser. Entnommen wird Wasser laufend für die Bewässerung des Grundstückes.

Der Bachlauf hingegen wird „klassisch“ angelegt, eine Pumpe stellt den Kreislauf Reservoir – Bachlauf – Reservoir sicher. Der Bachlauf ist im Gegensatz zum Teich dicht bepflanzt.

Ein paar Gedanken hierzu, Du schreibst ja sogar lieber und länger als ich   !: *Das grosse Wasservolumen muss durch Pflanzen „gepflegt“ werden: Sehr vielen Pflanzen, um dem Wasservolumen die Nährstoffe entziehen zu können (wobei ich ehrlicherweise nicht weiss, ob sich im Wasser unter den Bohlen Algen entwickeln oder sonstige nachteilige Folgen eintreten). Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Bachlauf für eine ausreichende Bepflanzung nicht ausreicht. – Eichenholz ist normalerweise sehr gut für das Wasser, denn es setzt auch Gerb- und Huminsäuren frei. Eichenholz verrottet aber ebenfalls und muss unbedingt rechtzeitig entfernt werden, bevor dieser Prozess beginnt.* – Wenn Du es richtig machst, ist es natürlich möglich, den Regen zuerst einmal das Dach sauber waschen zu lassen, bevor Du sauberes Wasser in das Reservoir einleitest. Tust Du das konsequent ?? – *Ein stark schwankender Wasserstand im Reservoir führt zunächst einmal dazu, dass die Leistung der Pumpe ebenfalls stark schwankt: Ihre Förderhöhe bemisst sich nämlich vom Wasserspiegel aus. Bei sinkendem Wasserstand steigt die Förderhöhe und sinkt die Leistung der Pumpe.* – Du wirfst das Wasser, das für den späteren Gebrauch bevorratet wird und den Wasseranteil, der den Teich/Bachlauf darstellen zusammen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gutgeht (da Du z.B. das gesamte Wasservolumen über den Bachlauf erwärmst), es ist aber auch eher ein Gefühl statt Wissen. Es gibt mir nur zu denken, dass es kaum kombinierte Systeme Gartenteich/Wasserreservoir gibt – ausser eben sehr grossen Teichen mit klassischer Bepflanzung und ggf. erhöhter Tiefe, denen ganz einfach Wasser entnommen wird (geht immer zu Lasten des Teichaspektes). – Weiter sehe ich regelmässig zur Sommerszeit ein Problem auf Dich zukommen: Du wirst selbst in Sommern, die milder sind als der diesjährige, tendenziell viel zu wenig Wasser haben. Im Winter hättest Du zu viel, wenn Du es nicht einfach ableiten könntest. Die von Dir angedachte – zugegeben pfiffige – Lösung, nämlich den Bachlauf weiterzubetreiben und den Teich ganz einfach als abgedecktes Reservoir zu nutzen, ist mir einfach in der Praxis noch nicht begegnet. Auch hier eher gefühlsmässige Bedenken. – *Du siehst ja selbst das Problem, dass Eisdruck die Folie an den senkrechten Wänden beschädigen könnte.* – Hunde, die regelmässig im Teich tollen oder am Bachlauf Wasser zu sich nehmen, sind nach meinem eher diffusen Gefühl schädlich für den Teich. – *Unter Kostenaspekten stimme ich Jürgen vollkommen bei: Das wird teuer.*

Alles in allem wenige *„harte“* Gründe (*fett *gedruckt), die ich vorzuweisen habe, allerdings eine Menge „weicher“ (also nicht durch Wissen und Erfahrung abgesicherte) Bedenken. Um es einfach zu riskieren, erscheint mir die gesamte Angelegenheit einfach zu teuer. Vor diesem Hintergrund erfolgte auch meine Empfehlung, nicht einen multifunktionalen Teich zu bauen, sondern besser für jeden Zweck eine eigene Einrichtung. Wenn diese an und an „zusammengeschaltet“ werden (also Zisterne mit Teich und/oder Hundetränke mit Bachlauf) ist das Risiko – und nur über das kann ich eigentlich seriöserweise reden – erheblich geringer.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

guten morgen
kann mir jemand bitte helfen,ich habe probleme mit dem verkleinerungsprogramm,würde gerne die skizze von der festplatte einstellen.kann aber das bild nicht auswählen,komme nur in den ordner.

Als „Hauptteich“ ist ein sehr tiefer Teich mit senkrechten Wänden vorgesehen, der eine Art Zwischenboden aus Eichenbohlen erhält. 


nein.nur eine abdeckung.einen deckel.das ding ist quasi zu.

Gespeist wird dieser Teich durch Regenwasser. Entnommen wird Wasser laufend für die Bewässerung des Grundstückes.

ja


Der Bachlauf hingegen wird „klassisch“ angelegt, eine Pumpe stellt den Kreislauf Reservoir – Bachlauf – Reservoir sicher. Der Bachlauf ist im Gegensatz zum Teich dicht bepflanzt.

der bachlauf sowie die Sumpfzonen um und die etwas tieferen zonen vor der zisterne.die zisterne also ist zu,davor ein kl teich mit zonen,daran der bach.


Ein paar Gedanken hierzu, Du schreibst ja sogar lieber und länger als ich   !:


kann auch nichts dafür

*Das grosse Wasservolumen muss durch Pflanzen „gepflegt“ werden: Sehr vielen Pflanzen, um dem Wasservolumen die Nährstoffe entziehen zu können (wobei ich ehrlicherweise nicht weiss, ob sich im Wasser unter den Bohlen Algen entwickeln oder sonstige nachteilige Folgen eintreten). 


ist auch meine sorge daß die sache kippt.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Bachlauf für eine ausreichende Bepflanzung nicht ausreicht. –


ich auch.aber gemeinsam mit der tief und sumpfzone?da dürfte einiges zusammenkommen wenn ich es darauf ausrichte.
die frage ist,probieren oder sein lassen.was ist mit wasseraufbereitung,falls es zu sehr algt,mittels tabs etc.andererseits,von naturagard ausgehend wäre es doch nicht falsch.die zisterne selbst nährstoffarm,durch filtern bzw abzweigen des ersten dachwassers,dann der graben drumrum,davor die tiefzonen,die nährstoffreich.

 Eichenholz ist normalerweise sehr gut für das Wasser, denn es setzt auch Gerb- und Huminsäuren frei. Eichenholz verrottet aber ebenfalls und muss unbedingt rechtzeitig entfernt werden, bevor dieser Prozess beginnt.


da es keine wasserberührung hat,fällt das doch weg.

* – Wenn Du es richtig machst, ist es natürlich möglich, den Regen zuerst einmal das Dach sauber waschen zu lassen, bevor Du sauberes Wasser in das Reservoir einleitest. Tust Du das konsequent ??


ich sicher nicht.aber die technik machts möglich.

 – *Ein stark schwankender Wasserstand im Reservoir führt zunächst einmal dazu, dass die Leistung der Pumpe ebenfalls stark schwankt: 


das ist doch aber technisch auszugleichen?

Du wirfst das Wasser, das für den späteren Gebrauch bevorratet wird und den Wasseranteil, der den Teich/Bachlauf darstellen zusammen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gutgeht (da Du z.B. das gesamte Wasservolumen über den Bachlauf erwärmst), 


da die zisterne sehr tief,sehr kalt und dazu abgedeckt ist,könnte sich die wärmeauswirkung nicht ingrenzen halten?

es ist aber auch eher ein Gefühl statt Wissen. Es gibt mir nur zu denken, dass es kaum kombinierte Systeme Gartenteich/Wasserreservoir gibt – ausser eben sehr grossen Teichen mit klassischer Bepflanzung und ggf. erhöhter Tiefe, denen ganz einfach Wasser entnommen wird (geht immer zu Lasten des Teichaspektes). 


das heisst genau?

Du wirst selbst in Sommern, die milder sind als der diesjährige, tendenziell viel zu wenig Wasser haben.


wenn es ganz eng wird,kann ich immer noch zulaufen lassen.auch nicht schlimmer als jetzt,wo alles aus der leitung kommt.

 Im Winter hättest Du zu viel, wenn Du es nicht einfach ableiten könntest. 


ablaufmöglichk. ist nat,. gegeben.alleine schon wg der unsicherheit mit der beschädigung der folie.zudem brauche ich im winter das ganze giesswasser ja nicht.wäre also egal.


Die von Dir angedachte – zugegeben pfiffige – Lösung, nämlich den Bachlauf weiterzubetreiben und den Teich ganz einfach als abgedecktes Reservoir zu nutzen, ist mir einfach in der Praxis noch nicht begegnet.

mir auch nicht,aber es hatte sinn gemacht.

 Auch hier eher gefühlsmässige Bedenken. – Du siehst ja selbst das Problem, dass Eisdruck die Folie an den senkrechten Wänden beschädigen könnte.


das muss doch rauszukriegen sein,denn alleine auf das wort "könnte" hin etwas zu unterlassen,liegt mir nicht.geht nicht gibts nicht

 – Hunde, die regelmässig im Teich tollen oder am Bachlauf Wasser zu sich nehmen, sind nach meinem eher diffusen Gefühl schädlich für den Teich. –


inwiefern?sie veranstalten ja keine badeorgien.tappern mal durch,nehmen wasser auf.wenn ich den bachlauf + die etwas tieferen zonen kiese,damit sie keine matschbrühe draus machen,dazu die sumpfzonen vor betreten schütze,könnte das nicht reichen?was macht man denn wenn sich eine ente ansiedelt?erschiessen?ich hab mal gelesen,so eine ente hinterlässt pro tag mehr als ein mensch.


Unter Kostenaspekten stimme ich Jürgen vollkommen bei: Das wird teuer.

was denn?alle arbeiten sind freizeit.sämtliches gerät ist vorhanden.material,also kies,steine etc auch.angeschafft werden müssten:
pflanzen
folie
pumpe
filter


Um es einfach zu riskieren, erscheint mir die gesamte Angelegenheit einfach zu teuer. 


um es einfachmal zu riskieren,ist es vor allem zu viel arbeit
weswegen ich hier rat suche.

Vor diesem Hintergrund erfolgte auch meine Empfehlung, nicht einen multifunktionalen Teich zu bauen, sondern besser für jeden Zweck eine eigene Einrichtung. Wenn diese an und an „zusammengeschaltet“ werden (also Zisterne mit Teich und/oder Hundetränke mit Bachlauf) ist das Risiko – und nur über das kann ich eigentlich seriöserweise reden – erheblich geringer.

ok das sehe ich ein.
das hiesse doch aber:
1.ich baue die zisterne und entnehme daraus giesswasser.
2.ich baue einen kleinen teich mit angeschl. bachlauf.hier baue ich ein kreislaufsystem ein,ganz normal.
wie ist dann das mit der erwärmung,wäre doch noch viel schlimmer als inkl. zisterne.
3.ich verlege ein kopplungssystem,damit ich,wenn es zu heiss ist,aus der zisterne in teich geben kann.

oder?
gruss pat*


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

]Das grosse Wasservolumen muss durch Pflanzen „gepflegt“ werden: Sehr vielen Pflanzen, um dem Wasservolumen die Nährstoffe entziehen zu können (wobei ich ehrlicherweise nicht weiss, ob sich im Wasser unter den Bohlen Algen entwickeln oder sonstige nachteilige Folgen eintreten). Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Bachlauf für eine ausreichende Bepflanzung nicht ausreicht. 


hei
dazu noch mal ein gedanke,bis die skizze kommt.
um ausreichend pflanzen zu können,stelle ich mir um die zisterne herum und davor,also auch als verbindung zum bach,etwas vor wie
zu sehen  im thema "naturnahe teiche", meldung von stephan "naturteich".
also die fläche optisch in bewegung gehalten,viel umbauter raum durch steine ,die divers hohe und divers bepflanzte flächen erbringen und nicht betretbar durch die viecher sind.würde ja auch gleichzeitig filterfunktion übernehmen?
grundsätzlcih wollten wir ja erst sowas wie in stehpans album,das letze bild auf seite 1.aber mir fehlt die breite dafür.ich könnte das ding zwar in die länge ziehen,aber irgendwie sähe das unschön aus glaube ich.

gruss pat


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Pat,

OK, jetzt langt es mir. Versuche einmal, ein wenig lesbarer und strukturierter zu schreiben. So, wie ich es auch tue. Einfach mal in die Lage derjenigen versetzen, die das lesen (und verstehen) müssen. Wir beraten Dich hier nach bestem Wissen und in unserer Freizeit (schau mal auf die Uhrzeit gestern). Wir haben uns hier nicht zu rechtfertigen und schon gar nicht zu entschuldigen (das meine ich auch im Hinblick auf Jürgen-B). Wir können alles, *müssen *aber gar nichts. Wenn Du das zu akzeptieren bereit bist, können wir weitermachen.

Jetzt endlich habe ich die Sache mit dem "Deckel" kapiert. Kann sogar klappen, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, denn es ist und bleibt ein Kreislauf mit stark schwankendem Wasserstand. Mein Resümee ist eher: Ist einen Versuch sicher wert, vor allem dann, wenn man so baut, dass Reservoir und Teich notfalls entkoppelt werden können.

Deine "technische Lösung" einer automatischen Regenwasserzuführung (verschmutztes Wasser wird abgeleitet) würde sicher auch andere interessieren. Genial  8) , wenn es klappt.

Für die schwankende Förderhöhe aufgrund schwankenden Wasserstandes sehe ich *keine *technische Lösung - es sei denn, man nimmt die in der Konsequenz stark schwankende Fördermenge einfach hin.

Wenn Du die Sumpfzone/den kleinen Teich vor dem Reservoir einfach gross genug machst, stelle ich mir die Sache schon ganz fetzig vor. Irgendwie musst Du noch Vorsorge treffen, dass das in das Reservoir einlaufende Wasser (bei grosser Fallhöhe) nicht immensen Lärm verursacht (wenn der überhaupt ein Problem ist). Ich könnte mir so etwas vorstellen wie: Über ein Rohr in das Reservoir einleiten - und zwar an einer Stelle tiefer als der am tiefsten geplante Wasserstand im Reservoir. Ausserdem wäre ein Wasserstandsmesser oder mindestens eine leicht einsehbare Warnmarke für das Reservoir noch hilfreich, um nicht immer den Deckel abnehmen zu müssen. Ist aber ein eher geringfügiges Problem.

Zeichnung verkleinern: Pixel- (und nicht vektor-) orientiert speichern, z.B. im *.jpg-Format. Dann über die überall vorhandene Funktion "Bildgrösse" z.B. auf 640 x 480 Pixel verkleinern.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Stefan & Jürgen ich bewundere euch, für eure GEDULD   
Im Ernst!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

hallo lars,

danke, ich werte deine bemerkung einfach mal als kompliment  
.... habe mich aber bereits ausgeklinkt - denke dem thema sollte sich eher ein tiefbau-oder bergabau ingenieur widmen oder vielleicht auch ein lebensmüder gaga aus dem bergbauerprobten osten!

denke wo sich "arbeitsunwillige" deutsche gaga fachfirmen ausklinken ist für mich als laie, zweimal kein handlungsbedarf mehr vorhanden   




> sämtliche arbeiten machen wir selbst.diverse gespräche mit gabas verliefen nicht in unserem sinne-die bekamen beim anblick des hanges nämlich alle muffensausen und boten schleunigst die schnellste,aber auch unschönste lösung an.nach dem motto:da wollen sie was gemacht haben?do geht kein deutscher gaba rein,höchstens welche aus dem osten,die sonst abgeschoben werden.
> naja ich kanns verstehen.ist was anders als vorgärtchen begrünen.eher vergleichbar mit sträflingsarbeit im steinbruch.



gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

War wirklich ein Kompliment. Denn ich habe mich erst gar nicht eingeklinkt!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte die gleichen Gedanken, wie Lars  

Bei mir reicht einfach nicht die Geduld, mich in ellenlangen Ausführungen und Fragen einzuklinken.

Ich habe mir nur gedacht, daß wahrscheinlich allen die Kinnlade runterfallen würde, wenn man mal ein Foto von dem Grundstück bekommen würde.... einen Hang in einem Weinbaugebiet kann ich mir nämlich sehr gut vorstellen....

Wahrscheinlich kann man da besser eine Sommerrodelbahn als einen Teich anlegen.....

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hallo,
müsst ihr denn gleich lästern?
Jetzt hat endlich mal eine(r) ein anspruchsvolles Problem und ihr meckert gleich.
Sicher ist es schwierig, in Hanglage etwas vernünftiges hinzubekommen, aber mit etwas Mut und Kompromissbereitschaft kann das meiner Meinung nach was werden.
Bin schon gespannt auf die Zeichnungen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

*sorry*

Bei mir reicht einfach nicht die Geduld, mich in ellenlangen Ausführungen und Fragen einzuklinken.

hallo an alle die hier gepostet haben.inzwischen habe sogar ich gemerkt,daß ich anecke.zu lange meldungen.zu lange sätze.auch wenn in euren regeln steht"lieber mit mehr worten als zu wenig die fragen schildern".ich hatte das ernst genommen.sorry.


Ich habe mir nur gedacht, daß wahrscheinlich allen die Kinnlade runterfallen würde, wenn man mal ein Foto von dem Grundstück bekommen würde.... einen Hang in einem Weinbaugebiet kann ich mir nämlich sehr gut vorstellen....

es tut mir leid.wir haben nun mal diesen hang.und kein topfebenes gartengrundstück wie die meisten.trotzdem möchten wir daraus etwas machen.wenn es sich verworren angehört hat,liegt das daran,daß wir aufgrund der gegebenheiten schon 1000 ideen aufgenommen u verworfen hatten und bisher noch keine gesprächspartner,da keiner so ein gelände hat.

Wahrscheinlich kann man da besser eine Sommerrodelbahn als einen Teich anlegen.....

ich will aber ein wasserprojekt und keine rodelbahn.
teichprojekt ist sicher komplizierter als im vorgarten.daß das ein problem für das forum darstellt war mir nicht klar.es tut mir leid,wenn ich euch genervt habe.so war es nicht gemeint.

]nochmals entschuldigung
pat


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Pat,

wenn man mal von Deinen riesiglangen Postings absieht, bist Du wohl die letzte, die sich entschuldigen muß......  

Es wäre aber wohl wirklich hilfreich, wenn Du Dein Grundstück mal fotografierst und es hier darstellst. Die Problematik wäre dann für alle wohl erheblich besser zu erkennen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Pat (der oder die Pat ? - Egal),

wir raufen uns schon zusammen. Ich bin ja auch lange nicht mehr so skeptisch wie am Anfang.

Ein Foto, vor allem aber Zeichnungen (Draufsicht und Schnitt(e) sowie Lageplan Grundstück) wären sehr hilfreich. Zur Pumpe z.B. kann man nur etwas sagen, wenn man die Förderhöhe und die Breite des Bachlaufes kennt (und nach wie vor solltest Du Dir wegen des Wasserstandes im Reservoir erhebliche Gedanken machen: Ich nehme an, dass Du ohnehin schon reichlich Förderhöhe selbst bei hohem Wasserstand hast - das kann wirklich zum Problem werden, wenn der Wasserspiegel im Reservoir erheblich sinkt).

Nochmal zum Bachlauf: Ich entnehme Deinen Beschreibungen ja, dass der Bachlauf ein erhebliches Gefälle hat. Das zwingt Dich zum Bau zahlreicher Staustufen und ggf. auch Wasserfällen, wenn der Bachlauf auch eine Reinigungsfunktion haben soll. Eine nennenswerte Reinigung erfordert auch einen sehr erheblichen Pflanzenbewuchs (mein Bachlauf z.B. ist vollständig zugewuchert und wird diesen Herbst neu angelegt - ohne, dass er unbedingt eine Filterfunktion zu übernehmen hat). Bei einem derart dichten Bewuchs gibt es für die Hunde kaum mehr Platz, wo sie Wasser saufen oder gar herumtollen könnten. Es müsste deshalb ein grösseres Becken völlig frei von Pflanzen gehalten werden - etwa mit Steinen ausgelegt.

Löse Dich bitte auch von dem Gedanken, mit irgendwelcher Chemie wäre etwas zu erreichen. Jedenfalls ICH bin dann der falsche Ratgeber.

Auch vor diesem Hintergrund schlage ich vor, einen grösseren Teich oder eine grössere Sumpfzone dem Reservoir vorzuschalten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

*Re: Zeichnung von Pat*

danke sehr  tommi
es ist eine sekungenzeichnung vonheute morgen,da das mit dem verkleinern nicht klappt.
die trockenmauer der 1.ebene ist ca 1,40 hoch und war  in ihrer hinteren hälfte,also beim holzlager,eingefallen.das war übrigens die besterhaltnste.die ebene hatte eine neigung von um die 30-35  grad.der hang,also alle 12 terassen,war dicht mit __ efeu bewachsen und voller haselnusssträucher und toter bäume.urwald pur.wir haben 2 sommer ausgelichtet.

die ebene ist jetzt komplett eben,liegt aber in ihrer vorderen und hinteren hälfte auf 2 höhen.das gleichen wir noch aus.zum hang steingarten hin steht eine neue stützmauer aus innen betonierten hohlblöcken,die noch mit natursteinplatten verbaut wird.da wir die ebene nicht so weit abgraben konnten wie gewollt ,da sonst die trockenmauer zu instabil geworden wäre,hat die stützmauer eine höhe von ca 1,3m erreicht,gerechnet ab der letzten stufe der treppe,die wir aus den steinen gesetzt haben,die aus den durchbrüchen für den weg von ebene zu ebene gewonnen wurden.

die zisterne A kann so gross werden,daß man noch um sie herum laufen kann,muss aber nicht.kommt darauf an,wann oder ob wir auf fels stossen.mal kommt er gleich,mal nicht.


um A herum denke ich an einen sumpfgraben und/oder begehbaren rand.B.oder gleich den bachlauf.

davor einen an sich normalen teich,nicht in der gezeichneten form,das verträgt sich nicht mit dem schrägen aufgang zur nächsten ebene,die jetzt fast 3mtr höher liegt.dieser teich mündet in den bach,dessen verlauf ich erst gar nicht eingezeichnet habe,da noch völlig ratlos.ich kann ihn flachhalten oder aufsteilen-wie ich will.oder wie es sinn macht.um den teich eine böschungsmatte.den teich mit mind 3 zonen,also sumpf,flach und tief,wobei wir uns über die tiefe noch nicht einig sind.um/im   teich wäre die hauptmenge der pflanzen,da das zuwuchern des baches nicht zum thema hund passt.das seh ich ein.oder man bepflanzt ihn lässt aber immer mal wieder ein stück pflanzenlos.den teich müsste ich für die hunde unzugänglich machen bzw irgendwo ein stück flachwasser aus der umfriedung herausragen lassen damit sie rankönnen.

soweit vorab,sonst wieder zu lang.kürzer geht es einfach nicht.bilder folgen,hoffe ich.
gruss pat


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

*Re: Zeichnung von Pat*



			
				pat schrieb:
			
		

> die zisterne A kann ...,muss aber nicht. kommt darauf an,...
> ...
> davor einen an sich normalen teich,nicht in der gezeichneten form,...  mündet in den bach,dessen verlauf ich erst gar nicht eingezeichnet habe,... wobei wir uns ... noch nicht einig sind.



Tja, was soll man dann denn noch sagen ?? Vielleicht entwickelt Ihr zuerst einmal eine Idee, die irgendwo Hand und Fuss hat und die es wenigsten wert ist, niedergeschrieben und vernünftig gezeichnet zu werden.

Dann werden wir sicher gerne beraten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Sorry Pat so gerne ich Dir auch geholfen hätte, aba ich habe deinen thread nun schon mehrmals gelesen :lupe: , aba ich kann dir nicht folgen :gruebel: 
Denke ohne Fotos wird dir keiner helfen können. mein vorschlag wäre du stellst von allen neuralgischen punkten deines garten fotos ein und lässt dann einfach mal VORSCHLÄGE von uns kommen ohne irgendwelche vorgaben zu machen die wohl eh keiner versteht.   nicht für ungut denke aba das ist erst mal ein weg um weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

mein vorschlag wäre du stellst von allen neuralgischen punkten deines garten fotos ein und lässt dann einfach mal VORSCHLÄGE von uns kommen ohne irgendwelche vorgaben zu machen 

hallo lars
ok so machen wir es.
gruss pat


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

hallo pat,
ich kann imo keine PN verschicken.
schick mir bitte mal eine mail, damit ich versuchen kann... (du weißt schon)


----------

